# Site General > General Herp > Herp Events >  Reptilian nation expo- salt lake city metro - august 6-7, 2022

## ReptilianNationExpo

REPTILIAN NATION EXPO- SALT LAKE CITY METRO - AUGUST 6-7, 2022

Largest reptile event to ever hit the Salt Lake City area. 70+ BREEDERS/VENDORS.   75,000 SQ. FT>                       1000s of Reptiles, Amphibians, Arachnids and Supplies for Sale.  Exotic Venomous Snake and Crocodilian Presentations.


*DATES/TIMES*

Saturday -August 6, 2022 (10am-6pm)
Sunday -August 7, 2022 (10am-5pm)

*LOCATION*
Mountain America Exposition Center
9575 State St. 
Sandy, UT 84070

*TICKETS*
$15 Adults
$10 Children
$30 VIP (Early Entry at 9am Saturday)
-other ticket options available

*WEBSITE*
http://www.reptiliannationexpo.com

*SOCIAL MEDIA* 
http://www.facebook.com/reptiliannationsaltlakecitymetro
http://www.instagram.com/reptilian_nation_expo
http://www.TikTok.com/@reptiliannationexpo

*CONTACT*
reptiliannation@gmail.com
Booth Inquiries: email us at reptiliannation@gmail.com

----------

_Homebody_ (07-20-2022)

----------

